# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کیا حوزه امتحانی بابل هستند ؟

## کنکوری 96

سلام
دوستان 2 تا سوال داشتم . . 
اول اینکه تو پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه زده فراید شروع امتحان 7/30 !! الان یعنی 7/30 شروع میشه یا 8 ؟؟ یعنی حتما باید تا ساعت 7 تو حوزه باشی و در بسته میشه بعد از 7 ؟؟
راستی کسانی که بابل هستند حوزه امتحانی امسال تغییر کرده درسته ؟؟ همه رو بردن دانشگاه نوشیروانی یا . . . ؟

----------


## bozorgvar

سلام من بابلم . همون 8 شروع میشه و به نظر میاد قبل 7 باس اونجا باشی  :Yahoo (21):   سوال دوم اینکه من ریاضیم . همیشه اونجا نبود مگه ؟  :Yahoo (4):  خودم دانشکده عمران افتادم

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام من بابلم . همون 8 شروع میشه و به نظر میاد قبل 7 باس اونجا باشی   سوال دوم اینکه من ریاضیم . همیشه اونجا نبود مگه ؟  خودم دانشکده عمران افتادم


اخه یک ساعت زودتر حوصله ادمو سر میبره !!!!!!
دانشکده عمران کجاست دقیقا ؟؟ ما جدیدا بابل امدیم ( ساری بودیم ) برای همین بابل خوب نمیشناسم

----------


## bozorgvar

> اخه یک ساعت زودتر حوصله ادمو سر میبره !!!!!!
> دانشکده عمران کجاست دقیقا ؟؟ ما جدیدا بابل امدیم ( ساری بودیم ) برای همین بابل خوب نمیشناسم


نمیدونم راستش خودم داخل دانشگاه نرفتم تا حالا خخ . ولی دوستم میگم وضعش خوبه دانشکده عمران . تازه ساخت تره . بیشتر دوستام برق افتادن .

----------


## کنکوری 96

> نمیدونم راستش خودم داخل دانشگاه نرفتم تا حالا خخ . ولی دوستم میگم وضعش خوبه دانشکده عمران . تازه ساخت تره . بیشتر دوستام برق افتادن .


برق نوشیروانی ؟؟؟ امسال هم بر اساس معدل جدا کردن یا یکی هستن ؟؟

----------

